# where do you store stuff when you're not housed up?



## landpirate (Jun 10, 2014)

So, I have got myself a van to live in WooHoo YEAAAAH!!!!

But...I've also got a shit load of possessions. I've lived out of a plastic carrier bag, don't get me wrong. I've done the whole everything I own is on my back, but actually I was talking shit. From 17 until I was 26 I mostly had a home and a job where I had space and money to accumulate stuff. I'm 32 now, and yeah damn it I own shit.

The problem is I have just been dropped a bombshell by my mother that she is no longer willing to store my stuff...
So my question is, what do you guys do with stuff you don't want to get rid of while you're houseless/on the road? I've got books, camera/darkroom equipment, antiques, stereo equipment, instruments, more books and a billion CD's.

Should I just sell everything and stop being a whiny bitch?


----------



## lry (Jun 10, 2014)

This will sound weird but I bury a lot of stuff I'm not using currently. I don't keep electronic stuff on me but if I'm in an area I frequent I'll bury clothes, gear, and the like in the ground. I use a 50 gallon drum, I found one at a construction site, empty and it didn't have any chemicals in it. I've lost gear while in lock up or some or all wasn't returned after I got out. Also was careless and lost or damaged shit. Nice having a cache to hit up.

How long will you be in the van? If its a permanent or semi-permanent thing I'd try to sell everything that you def weren't going to use.Like the darkroom equipment. As for the CDs you could probably get a cheap external hard drive(if you have a computer) and back them all up. Then you could sell them or put them in microwaves for a cheap thrill. Find a way to keep the books though 

Edit: Have you thought about storage facilities? They have em here in the states and some of em are cheap.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah they have storage places with units as small as a closet for fairly cheap (under 50 bucks?)


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 10, 2014)

If you haven't used it in a year, sell it or give it away is a rule I like to use. Of course, there's exceptions. 

Hoarder?::joyful::

Will your Mom take rent?


----------



## technotrash (Jun 11, 2014)

i've seen people build a platform in the back of their van, with about 10-12 inches of space for storage underneath, and bedspace on top. also, hooks and boxes help. most importantly keep everything organized and it will take up less space


----------



## nomad89 (Jun 11, 2014)

technotrash said:


> i've seen people build a platform in the back of their van, with about 10-12 inches of space for storage underneath, and bedspace on top. also, hooks and boxes help. most importantly keep everything organized and it will take up less space



http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Bed-in-the-Back-of-your-Van/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Storage-platform-for-the-back-of-your-Sprinter-van/


----------



## landpirate (Jun 11, 2014)

lry said:


> This will sound weird but I bury a lot of stuff I'm not using currently.
> 
> How long will you be in the van? If its a permanent or semi-permanent thing I'd try to sell everything that you def weren't going to use.Like the darkroom equipment. As for the CDs you could probably get a cheap external hard drive(if you have a computer) and back them all up. Then you could sell them or put them in microwaves for a cheap thrill. Find a way to keep the books though
> 
> Edit: Have you thought about storage facilities? They have em here in the states and some of em are cheap.



Where do you bury your stuff? in the woods? I've abandoned my backpack and other bits and bobs to a hedge or undergrowth for a day or two but never even thought about burying stuff. CLEVER! 

I'm planning to be living in the van for at least the next year, all going well. I'm leaving next week so not got a lot of time, but I've managed to blag my brother to look after some things and my mum has given me a reprieve that she will refrain from putting my darkroom equipment in a skip if I come back before the end of the year to deal with it. 

CD's are being copied onto computer as we speak, so they can go! and the books is the only really tricky one as I don't want to say good bye to them. Maybe I can loan them to someone on a semi permanent basis. They're all hardback art books that are to heavy to take with me.

Thanks for your input though. definitely given me some good ideas. 



Matt Derrick said:


> yeah they have storage places with units as small as a closet for fairly cheap (under 50 bucks?)


 I had a look and a 10ft x10ft storage space is £50 a month ($83) here. I can't really afford that at the moment. It's a good idea though, at least you know its safe there.


mmmmmmmichael said:


> Hoarder?::joyful::


 hmm yeah a little bit, I'm trying to mend my ways. The one thing I am really good at is not hoarding clothes. 



technotrash said:


> i've seen people build a platform in the back of their van, with about 10-12 inches of space for storage underneath, and bedspace on top. also, hooks and boxes help. most importantly keep everything organized and it will take up less space



My van is very similar to the mercedes sprinter in the second instructables and actually has a raised fixed bed at the back and although there isn't storage space accessible from inside the van you can access it from the back doors and there is loads of room there. Its got the gas and water tank back there but other than that its pretty empty. So I can definitely take a fair amount of stuff as long as it useful and as you said organised.


----------



## lry (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes typically in the woods. I like using spots down the power lines that weave all through the US. This land is reserved because the power lines run down them. I think people can own the land but they aren't allowed to build or store anything on it. Normally they are kept in decent shape so if there is ever a problem a line crew can easily travel down them. If you ever travel down the road and see power lines running through the forest there is almost always a road or path underneath them. Also I'm not referring to the basic power lines that run through towns and cities. The lines I'm talking about are the massive ones that stand well above most trees. 

I quit hiding gear above ground, one time in Asheville I left my ruck under that oil container near the wbd catch out. The place had been quiet and hadn't seen any other riders. I left to re-up on water, came back an hour later and my shit was gone. This was also during the winter, so it sucked.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm lucky enough to have family that will hold shit I haven't gotten rid of yet. But in the past I have resorted to black trash bags and leaving them under/inside low-laying conifers or in the brush along a highway median for a week.

Long term I guess you'd have to bury it. Like weapons before a plane flight.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 12, 2014)

lry said:


> I like using spots down the power lines that weave all through the US. This land is reserved because the power lines run down them. I think people can own the land but they aren't allowed to build or store anything on it. Normally they are kept in decent shape so if there is ever a problem a line crew can easily travel down them. If you ever travel down the road and see power lines running through the forest there is almost always a road or path underneath them.



I like that power line idea, that's a good idea since like you said they rarely ever get disturbed.


----------



## MFB (Jun 12, 2014)

Another good option, if you have a friend or two you trust you could let them borrow it while your gone. Most of the shit you have seems useful, so your friend could have a few new instruments to try and learn, a nice stereo system, etc, and you get free storage. 

That's how I came into my first grow. A friend of mine asked me if I wanted to hold onto his lights for him for about a year. When he came back to grab them I had made enough to get my own lights, and had gained quite a bit of knowledge. Win/win situation.


----------

